# For Sale



## Ralph & Brenda Miller (May 1, 2007)

View attachment 6970
Mint condition, many mods, battery replaced in 2010, tires replaced with radials in 2011, awning replaced in2012, and new cooling unit in the refrigerator in 2013. Kids grown. No need for bunks anymore. $8,000. Call 570-657-7442


----------

